# Puljot Russain Pocket Watch?



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Has anyone on the furum got a Puljot Russian pocket watch? I have been told they are vry nice Russian watches, and I'd like to see one, so, any photoes?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Some useful info here Alan about Poljot watches

Chris


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link Chris, but they don't appear to have any pocket watches,only wrist watches.


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

AlanJohn said:


> Has anyone on the furum got a Puljot Russian pocket watch? I have been told they are vry nice Russian watches, and I'd like to see one, so, any photoes?


If you've not found any yet, I've just typed 'Russian pocket watch' on google. there's loads under the 'images' tag.

They are very nice with lots of heritage behind them. I have quite a few Russian watches. the brand you asked about is spelt Poljot.

Hope this helps.


----------

